# 8n coil?



## 880 (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a 51 8n with Pertronix and an alternator and have been having trouble starting. I did a spark check the other day and by mistake left the key on. When I tried to start
this morning dead battery. I am worried if I fried the Pertronix and or the coil. Would like any comment on correct coil replacement. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Well, turn the key off, recharge the battery and check again for spark. 

Sort of make sure there is a problem before you start out to fix it.

The only absolutely sure way to be certain you don't forget to turn off the ignition switch is to put a "Dead Man's Switch" on the seat. Out of the seat, no power. I know, I know - pretty drastic "cure" for an infrequent situation.

Wait - a low tech idea!! A simple string from the key to your belt - that would work, every time. 

OK, for now just charge the battery (or simply jump it from the truck) and see if it fires off - or - check to see if there is a 1/4" long blue spark at one or more plugs.

- Joe -


----------

